# What your favorite album\composer you will play on and on.. me Thomas Crecquillon..



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh yeah* missa Mort ma privé*,, i dont know if iit won an award but 
*Thomas Crecquillon* truelly shine and hhis honnor,,, to iis just value or should i says merit in the pantheon of master oof renaissance Franco-flemish godz of this era in polyphony.

Bravo Brabant ensemble ,,and chapeau Stephen Rice(the conductor of ensemble.

This album in 3 words: cult, grandiose,,keeper

So i told you my favorite album ever out of thousands, what your, you always come back,,, sporadically to listen , it's that good, or it reach your hheart and soul, kindda...

I hardly & ,ardently, imperattiively recommended tthis album becaause, it's one of there best Brabant Ensemble truelly done a''ttour de force== peerless album) whit brilliance , utter genieous mister Rice had done it, lead by skillfull mister Sir. once again Bravissimo!

Goodnight & take care: friends, followers, fans, wanderers,strangers, ops :tiphat:


----------

